# Ancora lei alla ribalta della cronaca!



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

VICENZA. Tante cose si possono dire di lei, tranne che non sia tenace. Michela Morellato, nota prima come show-girl, poi come imprenditrice orafa, l'ha giurata all'ufficiale americano reo di averla lasciata in quattro e quattr'otto. Gli ha confezionato un regalino coi fiocchi, segnalandolo alle autorità militari statunitensi, tanto che il capitano Tommy Feeney rischia di comparire davanti alla corte marziale, e potrebbe anche essere sbattuto fuori dall'Esercito, dopo una carriera finora brillantissima.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

In poche parole lei quando cercò giusta notorietà mise nei guai un giornalista, un tal goria...

Poi ha sposato un militare della Ederle.
Se la faceva con un altro militare.

Quindi tradimento e separazion no?

L'amante era stato spedito in Germania, lei lo segue.

Mo la lascia, e non era permesso ad un militare americano vivere in more uxorio con una separata da un collega...

Mi lasci? Ah ok io ti mando alla corte marziale...

http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s...llato_mi_ha_lasciata_e_io_lo_mando_in_rovina/


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;Tlt_ifE0O7Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlt_ifE0O7Y[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

E mi raccomando nessun commento disdicevole alla bella vicentina...
Nessuno è mai scampato alle sue unghie.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Tlt_ifE0O7Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlt_ifE0O7Y[/video]


Bella questa? 
Ahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2014)

Fine, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E mi raccomando nessun commento disdicevole alla bella vicentina...
> Nessuno è mai scampato alle sue unghie.


Scusa conte ma ha un viso da cavallo :singleeye: Ma è snodabile come la barbie ? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa conte ma ha un viso da cavallo :singleeye: Ma è snodabile come la barbie ? :mrgreen:


[video=youtube;sxvA8XlGOW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxvA8XlGOW4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Io invece so sempre stà devoto della Melitona...

[video=youtube;XUhYLID05dk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUhYLID05dk[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece so sempre stà devoto della Melitona...
> 
> [video=youtube;XUhYLID05dk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUhYLID05dk[/video]


Ah ecco ora si ragiona ..melita gli è molto meglio diciamolo


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco ora si ragiona ..melita gli è molto meglio diciamolo


Ma non diciamolo alla morellato
sennò ci denuncia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non diciamolo alla morellato
> sennò ci denuncia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah pure invidiosa ma c'ha tutti difetti sta figliola :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah pure invidiosa ma c'ha tutti difetti sta figliola :rotfl:


La sai la storia con Goria?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La sai la storia con Goria?


Ma Goria il giornalista ? Il politico non credo che primo gli è morto da un po' :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma Goria il giornalista ? Il politico non credo che primo gli è morto da un po' :singleeye:


si il giornalista...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si il giornalista...


Ma era l'amante , la moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma era l'amante , la moglie?


La sua ricattatrice


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La sua ricattatrice


Peggio mi sento :singleeye: Che aveva Goria da temere?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Peggio mi sento :singleeye: Che aveva Goria da temere?


Insomma o Goria faceva quel che diceva lei...o lei lo denunciava per molestie...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

«Mi ha molestata»: una cena mette nei guai Goria
Marino Smiderle - Dom, 25/09/2005 - 00:00
commenta

Marino Smiderle

da Vicenza

Se tu sarai carina con me io farò di te una star. Favoletta sentita ripetere un milione di volte, nei corridoi che portano alla gloria del palcoscenico o davanti alle telecamere della tv. La bella che vuol far strada in fretta, il famoso che sa spingere i bottoni giusti, sempre che lei i bottoni sia disposta a slacciarli. Capita che qualcuna, per sacrosanti motivi, la metta giù dura e porti la sua storia in tribunale. Michela Morellato, 19 anni, vicentina dal fisico esuberante, ha scelto questa strada e, con laiuto della trasmissione Le Iene, ha combinato una trappola al suo presunto molestatore. Voleva tenerne oscura lidentità, e alle Iene la voce del famoso di turno è stata adeguatamente alterata. Ma Il Giornale di Vicenza ha scoperto il nome del famoso di turno: Amedeo Goria, giornalista sportivo della Rai, che, secondo il quotidiano, sarebbe già iscritto nel registro degli indagati con laccusa di molestie sessuali e atti osceni in luogo pubblico.
La denuncia sarebbe finita davanti al pm di Vicenza Paolo Pecori già in agosto, ma il fattaccio risalirebbe a maggio, quando il Giro dItalia approdò a Rossano Veneto, a pochi chilometri da Bassano. I fatti sono stati riassunti dalla giovane Morellato, famiglia benestante e un gran desiderio di sfondare nel variopinto mondo dello spettacolo.
Dal canto suo linviato della Rai ha smentito ogni addebito. «Sono stato vittima di un raggiro televisivo trasmesso nella serata del 22 settembre 2005 da Italia 1 ­ ha dichiarato alle agenzie -. Mi riservo ogni azione nelle sedi competenti contro qualsiasi iniziativa denigratoria da chiunque assunta in relazione a tale raggiro». Quanto alla sua iscrizione nel registro degli indagati, Goria dice di non saperne nulla. Il giornalista ha scelto di autosospendersi dal video in attesa che venga chiarita la sua posizione. Un passo indietro per evitare scandali e polemiche.
La Morellato è invece molto più loquace. Capelli biondi che il parrucchiere ha conciato con un «leonessa-style» che dire aggressivo è dire poco, la diciannovenne posa in piazza dei Signori con aria di sfida. Perdipiù molto socievole, disponibile, non per niente ha fatto la pr in discoteca. Il suo look è studiato per fare breccia nel book da spedire alle agenzie. Ed è proprio da un book e da un numero di cellulare che, secondo Michela Morellato, sarebbe partito il tutto.
La giovane riceve una telefonata nel maggio scorso. «Sono Amedeo Goria della Rai, mi hanno dato il tuo numero perché sto cercando giovani di talento, ci vediamo a cena?». Lei ci va col cuore in tumulto per loccasione che le è capitata e, dopo pochi minuti, capisce che il prezzo da pagare per avere lopportunità ha poco a vedere col talento artistico. Il talento cercato sarebbe un altro. Secondo la versione della ragazza, ci sarebbe stato un primo inequivocabile approccio già in bagno, prima della cena. E poi in auto, dove si sarebbe spinto più in là. Poi, siccome labitazione della giovane non era molto lontana dal ristorante, Michela sarebbe tornata a casa disgustata, raccontando tutto ai genitori.
Poi, siccome la vendetta è un piatto che va gustato freddo, la Morellato contatta Le Iene. «Ho detto tutto in tv per vendicarmi», dice adesso. La trasmissione, cui non par vero di poter conciare un trappolone memorabile, ha accettato. E siamo alla puntata di venerdì scorso, dove la vicentina si presenta microfonata allappuntamento con Goria e, di fronte alle richieste di impiego nel mondo dello spettacolo, incassa un «ti voglio prima vedere, ti devo costruire. Le brave ragazze che vogliono andare in televisione non vanno in giro al bar, devi sfruttare le tue abbondanze, se mi diverto con te, ti aiuto, senno...».


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2014)

*AHAHAHAHA...che donna...che donna...ahahahahahah*

VICENZA. Botta e risposta, ieri mattina in tribunale, tra il giudice Deborah De Stefano e la showgirl Michela Morellato. Espulsa dall'aula perché vestita in modo "non idoneo", la pin up berica, che indossava una canottiera e un paio di jeans attillati, ha fatto notare che <è solo un jeans e una maglietta>. L'udienza è ripresa solo dopo l'uscita dall'aula della showgirl. La Morellato ha poi spiegato di <non essere stata mandata via per quello ma semplicemente hanno scoperto che non dovevo testimoniare come mi aveva detto l'avvocato>. Secondo la sua ricostruzione mentre usciva il giudice le avrebbe detto a voce alta <comunque la prossima volta si vesta in modo adeguato perché così è vestita da spieggia>. <Sono dispiaciuta per l'accaduto - ha poi aggiunto -, mi scuso con il giudice se esiste una legge che vieta jeans e canottiera per entrare in tribunale. Certo siamo nel 2014 e non siamo in un paese islamico integralista>.
Tutti i particolari nel Giornale in edicola domani.
matteo bernardini

http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s...ce_si_vesta_meglio_showgirl_espulsa_dallaula/


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2014)

Michelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2014)

Scimmia curiosa
Scimmia dispettosa.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2014)

Scimmia...beata scimmia


----------

